
Show HN: Docker Cheat Sheet - eon01
https://medium.com/@eon01/dockercheatsheet-9730ce03630d
======
contingencies
Docker is a reasonably useful tool but its interface is _terrible_ , full of
confusingly named features and inexplicit cross-domain concerns. One can't
help but think that such articles are merely a reaction to this horrible
reality.

 _Documentation is an admission of failure._ \- Eric S. Raymond, The Art of
Unix Usability (2004)

 _I came to the conclusion that the designer of a new system must not only be
the implementor and the first large-scale user; the designer should also write
the first user manual._ \- Donald E. Knuth, 'The Errors of TeX' (1989)

